# windows vs mac vs linux vs other



## turbodiesel

what operating system do you think is the best

i use windows


----------



## Okedokey

The oldest thread in the book.  Google it.  There must be 1000000 threads of this nature.  Yawn.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Linux. I'm not a big fan of Vista (which I also have) and I'm too cheap to buy Windows 7. That, and the fact that apart form gaming Linux does everything I use my computer for either equally well or better than Windows.


----------



## User0one

Depends on how you use a Computer

My Kids have Apple laptops for school work, but I do find them fighting at times over the who gets to use the Windows Computer for things they can't do on the Apple's

My wife won't use anything, but the Windows Computer.

I use a Linux Desktop for email and Web stuff, but have to use Windows for Video editing, because the Video Capture Hardware I own doesn't have Linux or even Apple Drivers, and the Video Editing Software I use also doesn't work with Linux.


----------



## jonnyp11

other than gaming linux wins at everything, but when i want some of what i call gaiming, which means games from 5+ years ago (only good ones being cs:source and bf2), windows is the only way to go, but i've never really used osx, but it seems to be nice and about like linux.


----------



## DMGrier

This is the oldest thread in the book and the answer has been established a long time ago, the answer is preference. Since Windows 7 the security features have greatly improved and just about everything works with Windows. 

I have been able to get a open source program for just about everything Windows has with using less system resources and a higher end security. Though I will say depending on what you are looking at doing Windows does have some better software when it comes to video and photo editing and games.

I have only used OSX snow leopard and I absolutely hated it. It just stored things in the weired est places while making it a pain in my a** to find them. But stable and a decent U/I on a over priced computer.


----------



## linkin

Depends on what you do. If you're a gamer, until gaming has parity across OSX and *nix, Windows will be that platform that you will most likely use.

Unless you just play on a console.


----------



## DMGrier

Well on the subjet console this could play into the OS, I enjoy how all my MS accounts sync so my zune video and music work on my pc and console.

Not to mention I do not have cable only because all the show I watch are availabe on my xbox with hulu, netflix and espn for $15. Couldn't get cable with the amount of channels and movies for that price.


----------



## turbodiesel

i think windows is well the best it is not nice looking like macs but its a lot better for programs because many programs that i use in windows all the time would not work on mac but linux have some nice features i would use linux as a backup


----------



## Geoff

Windows ME was/is the best OS ever produced.


----------



## DMGrier

[-0MEGA-];1697941 said:
			
		

> Windows ME was/is the best OS ever produced.



I think Windows ME was voted the worst Windows OS of all time on this forum next to Vista.

For me my favorite is Windows 7 but I would say that other then that Windows 98 second edition or I even like Windows 3.1


----------



## Troncoso

Yeah for another OS war thread.

I thoroughly enjoy windows 7. I hated Vista, XP was great, and I adore 95 and 98. If there was still software and hardware support for them, I'd use them and just find/make a theme pack to make it look fancier.

Besides that. I like Ubuntu a lot for anything not game-related, especially programming.


----------



## wolfeking

DMGrier said:


> I think Windows ME was voted the worst Windows OS of all time on this forum next to Vista.
> 
> For me my favorite is Windows 7 but I would say that other then that Windows 98 second edition or I even like Windows 3.1


For the poll I started they were the only 2 listed (besides other) and ME won by leagues. http://www.computerforum.com/operating-systems/poll-2210-worst-os.html

My Favorite is Windows 2000 Pro SP4. I still use it on everything I can find support for.


----------



## DMGrier

wolfeking said:


> For the poll I started they were the only 2 listed (besides other) and ME won by leagues. http://www.computerforum.com/operating-systems/poll-2210-worst-os.html
> 
> My Favorite is Windows 2000 Pro SP4. I still use it on everything I can find support for.



Yeah your poll is what I was talking about, I couldn't remember you did it but I do remember everyone's hatred for it.

Don't have any real experience with 2000, used it on one of my ship's older office computers but that is about it.

I think if the time was taken a fair comparison of OSX and Windows could be done but adding Linux to the mix just does not work and I only say this because linux has a different agenda then OSX and Windows. Most distributions don't care if they become big as long as there communities continue to help develope it. As far as I know Ubuntu is the only one trying to become a major OS and I had much faith in them until Unity, I did not mind Unity but a majority of users hate it and honestly compared to gnome 3 it really is not that great. Plus I think Ubuntu needs to do away with the six month releases only because they cannot keep connected with there purest Linux users and end users and make both parties happy.

I think for me now I will stick with the Windows until a Linux distro catches my eye like Ubuntu 8.04-10.04 did or until Apple lowers the price on there PC which we all know will never happen.


----------



## turbodiesel

DMGrier said:


> I think Windows ME was voted the worst Windows OS of all time on this forum next to Vista.



agreed

things like windows ME, 98, 95, neptune are too old barely anything supports them.

my first computer was a ABACUS running windows 98 i liked it then but when windows xp came out i switched 

i might switch to windows 7 soon 

ps : have you seen the pictures of windows 8 

it looks like windows phone 7


----------



## turbodiesel

i have always wantd to make my own operating system


----------



## DMGrier

Well from what I have seen Windows 8 will have that U/I but there is a mode so it has the tradtional Windows U/I.

As for making your OS, the hard part is writing the Kernel. You could always use the Linux Kernel to make your own or you could go to a Linux distro that you can help develope. I would say out of all of them Fedora has the most active with it's community and there development. Opensuse or BSD would be my next pick.


----------



## Troncoso

DMGrier said:


> Well from what I have seen Windows 8 will have that U/I but there is a mode so it has the tradtional Windows U/I.
> 
> As for making your OS, the hard part is writing the Kernel. You could always use the Linux Kernel to make your own or you could go to a Linux distro that you can help develope. I would say out of all of them Fedora has the most active with it's community and there development. Opensuse or BSD would be my next pick.



Meh, then it's just another Linux distro. Then again, an actual operating system is one hell of a task and will take a lot of work and dedication.


----------



## DMGrier

Troncoso said:


> Meh, then it's just another Linux distro. Then again, an actual operating system is one hell of a task and will take a lot of work and dedication.



This is why I encourage the help in developing a current distro and if you create your own distro not based on anything then that is a whole lot of work. Fedora offers classes in there IRC chat to help educate there users so they can be better there community for it's development.


----------



## 1337dingo

i use 7 on my windows pc and laptop. i have lion on my mac, and another laptop with linux, coz i don't discriminate


----------



## neilofbodom

i have no experience when it comes to apple but i had windows xp, vista, windows 7 and Ubuntu (Linux). From my experience, i can safely say that Linux is by far the best, depending on what you want to use the computer for. There are some compatibility issues but it is extremely easy to use, comfortable and it is much faster than windows.

Out of the 3 windows OS's i had, windows XP was the best. Vista sucks a lot. Windows 7 was a bit of an improvement in my opinion but i would still go for XP. Windows XP was very good and will always be my number 1 choice. 

Overall, i think Linux is the best OS, apart from the compatibility issues.


----------



## DMGrier

neilofbodom said:


> i have no experience when it comes to apple but i had windows xp, vista, windows 7 and Ubuntu (Linux). From my experience, i can safely say that Linux is by far the best, depending on what you want to use the computer for. There are some compatibility issues but it is extremely easy to use, comfortable and it is much faster than windows.
> 
> Out of the 3 windows OS's i had, windows XP was the best. Vista sucks a lot. Windows 7 was a bit of an improvement in my opinion but i would still go for XP. Windows XP was very good and will always be my number 1 choice.
> 
> Overall, i think Linux is the best OS, apart from the compatibility issues.



Did you really say Linux but then say Windows XP for fav windows OS? The worst Windows OS for security or I guess I should lack of security.

Ubuntu is nice minus the fact it has the worst looking UI next to Mint, much slower then Fedora and Ubuntu has only created the UI that no other distro has been able to get working so in a sense Ubuntu are the leaches of open source and Linux Kernel community.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

MS-DOS is the best OS ever made by human kind!Everything works on it!!
LoL I am just kidding 

I like Linux Ubuntu pretty much.Plus it can come in handy to use it as an external OS if you want to save your data when Windows OS does not want to boot.

But my favorite is definetely Windows XP.It works well,everything works well on it and never had any problems on it..........unless if you are stupid enough to install every single update for it...then it will be worse even than DOS lol.

Windows 7 is very good,but my favorite is still XP and probably will be for the next many years.Windows 98 was also so damn good.Since my computer is very old,I can still use Windows 98 on it since my hardware supports it and also have all the drivers which believe it or not I barely found on the internet,except the network driver.

As for Windows Millennium edition (ME),it's not that bad lol.Yea yea I know what you are thinking:"STARS YOU ARE NUTS!" =D
Windows ME is good if you know how to use it,but you will be damn lucky if the disk check process never happens to you on Windows startup lol.
I think Microsoft gave wrong name to Windows ME."ME" does not stand for MILLENNIUM EDIITON.It stands for MULTIPLE ERRORS or MILLION ERRORS =D
But if you ask me,the real name is not Windows "MILLENNIUM EDITION"...it is Windows "MISTAKE EDITION"  Hell it was even worse than Windows 95 lol


----------



## turbodiesel

windows is has alot more options and things like that than a mac i will agree that mac looks nice though when you do computering you need alot of options and choices and if you want to learn about computers do it the proper way not the mac way where everythings is to easy

i do like linux and is quite handy when windows is not booting


----------



## DMGrier

Well I came back to Ubuntu, Went to Windows 7 for a bit to learn powershell and by no means am I a expert at it now but I did not really care for it. Terminal worked much faster and smoother and love Fedora but sometimes I need the Windows replacement which Ubuntu does it for me.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ryan.white said:


> ...I do like linux and is quite handy when windows is not booting


 
Or you can simply use Windows live CD and do the same thing just like with Linux,only it is Windows platform not Linux.Or do the same thing with Ubuntu CD or any other Linux platform.It's really the same thing what you will use.At the end the goal is the same: SAVING DATA FROM NON BOOTABLE HDD 

I personally use Ubuntu CD to copy or save all my data or to even clone the entire HDD instead of Windows live CD.I do prefer Windows more so why do I use Linux for this? Simple...Linux can handle LONG location paths where Windows cannot


----------



## Dngrsone

Every OS has its strengths and weaknesses, and the 'best' one is entirely dependent on the user and their needs at the moment.

I use Ubuntu 10.04, but dual-boot with Win 7 for those rare occasions when I need a Windows-based program.


----------



## wolfeking

I personally have 7/Ubuntu 10.04.3 on my HP and 2000/XP/PClinuxOS2011 on me dell D620. I personally would say linux over them all, but games and some other software is as yet beyond me to get installed in Linux. 
OSX is pretty, but I leave it mostly unused.


----------



## DMGrier

wolfeking said:


> I personally have 7/Ubuntu 10.04.3 on my HP and 2000/XP/PClinuxOS2011 on me dell D620. I personally would say linux over them all, but games and some other software is as yet beyond me to get installed in Linux.
> OSX is pretty, but I leave it mostly unused.



Are you going to go with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS when it comes out?

I have only used Snow Leopard and I did not care for it. A lot of people seem to like Lion but I have read some negative reviews from what are now ex apple users.


----------



## danthrax

Windows 8 Developer Preview is available for download

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516

I've partitioned 8 on my PC (which I've been using Vista on) and haven't spent a whole lot of time using it yet.  It will definitely utilize touchscreens to their full potential and is very "WP7-esque" in its design and layout.  You do, of course, have the option of removing the tiled skin to reveal a familiar Windows 7-esque desktop.  Anyone else tried using it yet?


----------



## DMGrier

danthrax said:


> Windows 8 Developer Preview is available for download
> 
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516
> 
> I've partitioned 8 on my PC (which I've been using Vista on) and haven't spent a whole lot of time using it yet.  It will definitely utilize touchscreens to their full potential and is very "WP7-esque" in its design and layout.  You do, of course, have the option of removing the tiled skin to reveal a familiar Windows 7-esque desktop.  Anyone else tried using it yet?



So if you go with the windows 7 desktop look what new features have they given to make users want to upgrade to windows 8?


----------



## wolfeking

DMGrier said:


> Are you going to go with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS when it comes out?
> 
> I have only used Snow Leopard and I did not care for it. A lot of people seem to like Lion but I have read some negative reviews from what are now ex apple users.


I may use it. All depends on the stability of it. I used 11.10 for a couple of days and had issues with it freezing a lot. If 12.04 can fix the freezing issues with Athlon II processors, then i will use it.


----------



## chad414

try linux! Its free and if you install ubuntu inside windows it automatically dual boot


----------



## turbodiesel

chad414 said:


> try linux! Its free and if you install ubuntu inside windows it automatically dual boot




yes linux is free but lacks many windws features but it is quite good for a spare OS because it is free and easy to use 

in windows 8 i think microsoft have replaced the old start menu and added a start screen but i think i liked windows with the start menu. The start menu looks like the home screen on windows phone 7 and from what ive heard windows 8 is going to be mostly for tablets pcs .


----------



## wolfeking

IIRC, the windows 8 DP has a applications list similar to the Ubuntu Unity list when you click the start button on the legacy screen. 

And the only features that linux doesnt have that windows does is millions of security holes and the ability to run .exe files directly. Think before you speak.


----------



## salvage-this

I like Linux the best.

I forced myself to use it for a few months before going back to windows and I loved it ever since.  I don't think that I will ever be without a Linux distro on my system again. 

I don't get it when people say that Linux is not all that good because it lacks windows features.  That's like saying that you want to move to Linux, but you want it to act and look identical to windows.  That makes no sense.  If you want to truly try Linux, pick a distro and try it out for what it is.  Do not look for the features that you are used to seeing, you will be disappointed.  

If you go into it thinking that you will need to relearn how to use the OS you will start to see why people like it.  For me, I got sucked in by how many free programs there are.  I found a replacement for everything that I use in windows in Linux.  To be honest, I wish I could get a lot of those programs for Windows.  I like them a lot better too.  The only exception was the monitoring systems that I use for CPU and GPU overclocking.  Not a big deal, since I don't need an OC in Linux.  It already runs plenty fast.  After using it for a while I noticed how customizable it is.  If I don't like something, I can just install something else.  

I am an Ubuntu user right now but I want to move to the more technical Linux OSes.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Linux and Windows are both very good.I like them both.


----------



## danthrax

DMGrier said:


> So if you go with the windows 7 desktop look what new features have they given to make users want to upgrade to windows 8?



To be honest, I couldn't tell ya.  I've got windows 7 on my work PC, Vista on my home PC and XP on my laptop.  I've got Ubuntu on a virtual machine at home and 8 on a partition.  All I did with 8 though is install it and checked out the new UI for about 10 minutes...


----------



## turbodiesel

what do you think about the new windows 8 start screen i hated it the old windows start menu which has been there for many windows os's windows 8 is turning into windows phone 7


----------



## danthrax

ryan.white said:


> what do you think about the new windows 8 start screen i hated it the old windows start menu which has been there for many windows os's windows 8 is turning into windows phone 7



I can see how it will be an excellent UI for those with a touchscreen PC.


----------



## DMGrier

Windows 8 just does not look very promising. I am running Ubuntu 11.10 and I am so excited for Ubuntu 12.04 in 5 months. I have found a app to replace any software I have used on Windows whether it is from media, internet and music production.

My issue with M$ is they are never the first to do anything and they lay no standards down to what software and hardware is used with there OS.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ryan.white said:


> what do you think about the new windows 8 start screen i hated it the old windows start menu which has been there for many windows os's windows 8 is turning into windows phone 7


 
No START menu?!?!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
Windows 8 will be like phone OS?!?!!?  AAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!

What the heeeeeell are people at Microsoft doing lmao.Must be someting in the food they eat there.Because they gone NUTS!!! xD xD xD

OS which is designed to look like it is for phones is SOOOO stupid to be used on computers as well.Hell I even read somewhere that Microsoft will remove SAFE MODE!Hey SAFE MODE!!!How the hell am I supposed to live without it xD ?!

PEOPLE DO YOU REALIZE WHAT IS GOING ON?! MICROSOFT IS KILLING PC USERS!!! THIS IS EXTINCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMGrier

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> No START menu?!?!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> Windows 8 will be like phone OS?!?!!?  AAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> What the heeeeeell are people at Microsoft doing lmao.Must be someting in the food they eat there.Because they gone NUTS!!! xD xD xD
> 
> OS which is designed to look like it is for phones is SOOOO stupid to be used on computers as well.Hell I even read somewhere that Microsoft will remove SAFE MODE!Hey SAFE MODE!!!How the hell am I supposed to live without it xD ?!
> 
> PEOPLE DO YOU REALIZE WHAT IS GOING ON?! MICROSOFT IS KILLING PC USERS!!! THIS IS EXTINCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just as during the Vista years I think Windows 8 will lead to some nice Linux growth,


----------



## wolfeking

I honestly don't.  A lot of you are looking at the Metro GUI and saying WTH, get rid of it.  The average customer will not be so thick headed about it. There is a desktop, and the start screen (lets face it, the start menu idea is at least 16 years old.) is near to the idea that Ubuntu had with their newer GUI. 
Second, I've heard a lot about it being hard to use. Its really not. A mouse and keyboard works well with it. And its got a app store type thing in it for the people that want things now (Little appleism going on in gates house). They saw that google, android, and apple were making a killing off apps, and look here, they have it too.    

Stability seems good, especially with it only being a alpha or whatever. Has a few bugs, but nothing not easily fixed. 

Moral: Its a fine OS, if you look at it from a average consumers perspective.  Of coarse this coming for the dude with 95-xp installed on a lappy for fun.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Well Windows 8 will be perfect OS for people who do not have knowledge about the computers at all.It looks nice and it is easy to use.And these 2 thing are very important to people without the knowledge about the computers.Simply because they don't wanna learn anything in order to USE it.They just want it to WORK and look NICE.

While on the other hand people WITH the computer knowledge will probably more prefer previous operating systems such as Windows 7,Vista,XP.Simply because they got used to it,they have knowledge how to use it and they simply do not have a reason to switch to something new just because it is "new" and look "super pretty".Same applies to computer programmers.I know a lot of programmers (including me) who more prefer older OS such as XP and some of us (including me) more prefer older OS look like it was in Windows 95.Why?Well simply because we love it for some reason,we got used to it and to us it is not really the look what is important.Mostly because we loose a lot of time on programming code and do not really care and have time to pay attention on wether OS is in nice colors or not lol.Who cares about that lol xD I personally never liked that nice new shinny look anyway.Why?Well because my eyes start to hurt when I am looking at all those "glassy windows full of colors" lol 
MY EYES ARE BURNING!!! 

And then on the other hand people who use computers for just WEB surfing,listening the music and things like that do not really know and do not wanna know things about the computers and especially the programming so the look is something what they understand and what is actually the most and mostly the ONLY important thing to them.And of course Microsoft knows that there are MANY those kind of people and for that reason they make new operating systems to look cool and nice and more people will buy it for that reason and mostly ONLY for that reason.
Do you think people would be buying Windows 7 like crazy if it looks like Windows 95? Hell no lol! They would probably think that it is the same thing and simply wouldn't buy it.Of course the rest of us who DO know about the computers and programming WOULD see MANY MANY differences and enhancements and WOULD buy it because the look is something what we don't pay attention on so much for the difference of the other kind of people.

But hey Microsoft is smart.They know that the look is one of the most important things to most of the people and they make it like crazy to make profit like crazy  Cheers to them! 





Cheers!


----------



## wolfeking

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> But hey Microsoft is smart.


that is a gross overstatement. 

And for the theoretical question there, if windows looked like 95, or even 1.0, and had the stability and support of windows 7, people would still buy it.

Microsoft could definitely take a massive hit if apple tripled the price of OSX, added driver support for more chipsets, added AMD support and sold it to the custom builder.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

wolfeking said:


> And for the theoretical question there, if windows looked like 95, or even 1.0, and had the stability and support of windows 7, people would still buy it.


 
LoL are you sure?Because I met SO MANY MANY MANY people saying they got Windows 7.I ask them why and they always tell me that it looks SO DAMN AWESOME and they just talk about how nice it looks and how cool sounds it contains.I ask them did they have ANY OTHER reason and they always say:"There's more???" xD
You THINK people would be buying it because you know about the computers,but believe me if Windows 7 looked like Windows 95,people WITHOUT the computer knowledge would not really buy it so much since let's say Vista would look a lot more cool to them and that is the ONLY thing they see lol.


----------



## wolfeking

I dont know about you, but I am smart enough to know that windows wouldnt go backwards. If 7 looked like 95, then vista, xp, 2000/me, and 98 would have too. In which case even changing the task bar colour would be a big change.    

And speaking of illerate people buying OSs, Id be willing to bet 1/3 buy a computer not knowing whats on it. If linux started selling desktops and laptops in major retailers like walmart, kmart, bestbuy and the like, there would probably be a lot more people learning linux. assuming the same 1/3 world wide thats 2.333 billion users just using what they are handed out of the box.    But say 1/3 of them were to become linux, thats 7.77 Million users not having to worry about viruses and other security issues, butting a large hit to norton, macavee and the thers out there. thats assuming 1/3 of 1/3 of 7 Billion even.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

wolfeking said:


> I dont know about you, but I am smart enough to know that windows wouldnt go backwards. If 7 looked like 95, then vista, xp, 2000/me, and 98 would have too. In which case even changing the task bar colour would be a big change.
> 
> And speaking of illerate people buying OSs, Id be willing to bet 1/3 buy a computer not knowing whats on it. If linux started selling desktops and laptops in major retailers like walmart, kmart, bestbuy and the like, there would probably be a lot more people learning linux. assuming the same 1/3 world wide thats 2.333 billion users just using what they are handed out of the box. But say 1/3 of them were to become linux, thats 7.77 Million users not having to worry about viruses and other security issues, butting a large hit to norton, macavee and the thers out there. thats assuming 1/3 of 1/3 of 7 Billion even.


 
Of course Microsoft would not go backwards lol.But do you actually think that people KNOW that?Hell they do not even know what "operating system" means lmao.My mom for example...she needed 2 months to learn how to use notepad lol.Same applies to those other kind of people.Believe me if you give them REAL Windows 95 and newer OS which looks exactly like REAL Windows 95 OS,they would not see a difference because all they know are few things: Facebook,WEB surfing,youtube and so on...

Me and you would see a huge difference,but not they because they do not use computers for nothing but things like Facebook,music and WEB surfing.Believe me lol.I see that every day


----------



## danthrax

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> No START menu?!?!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> Windows 8 will be like phone OS?!?!!?  AAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> What the heeeeeell are people at Microsoft doing lmao.Must be someting in the food they eat there.Because they gone NUTS!!! xD xD xD
> 
> OS which is designed to look like it is for phones is SOOOO stupid to be used on computers as well.Hell I even read somewhere that Microsoft will remove SAFE MODE!Hey SAFE MODE!!!How the hell am I supposed to live without it xD ?!
> 
> PEOPLE DO YOU REALIZE WHAT IS GOING ON?! MICROSOFT IS KILLING PC USERS!!! THIS IS EXTINCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!




There is a Windows 7-esque desktop/start menu underneath the application tiles screen.  You can change your settings to make it look almost _exactly_ like Windows 7.

SO RELAX MAN!!!!!


----------



## DMGrier

I do not think even advance users would stay with even that old of a OS, you must be apart of some weird little group cause I have friends that do programming and some other fields and they are as computer crazy as some of the rest, they like the latest and greatest. Now that I think about it though most no longer user Windows being most people I come into contact with I try to give them some experience with Linux.

Were I see Windows failing is in there App market and I only say this cause they cannot even get the Windows phone to launch a market place that would be somewhat competitive as Android or Apple. I get there logic cause when I look at Ubuntu with there release of the software center in 2009 Ubuntu 9.10 which was only three years ago Ubuntu has now over 20 million users with no commercials or ADD's that support them. Most of the success is due to there stability and going from synaptic (first form of software center 2005) to the software center. Microsoft just seems to have a hard time moving up with the times when it comes to this logic.

Plus how does M$ plan on trying to keep up on the Mobile market when IOS 5 and Android 4.0 are so much more advance and M$ just released 7.5 Mango which is no competition.


----------



## turbodiesel

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> No START menu?!?!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!
> Windows 8 will be like phone OS?!?!!?  AAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
> 
> What the heeeeeell are people at Microsoft doing lmao.Must be someting in the food they eat there.Because they gone NUTS!!! xD xD xD
> 
> OS which is designed to look like it is for phones is SOOOO stupid to be used on computers as well.Hell I even read somewhere that Microsoft will remove SAFE MODE!Hey SAFE MODE!!!How the hell am I supposed to live without it xD ?!
> 
> PEOPLE DO YOU REALIZE WHAT IS GOING ON?! MICROSOFT IS KILLING PC USERS!!! THIS IS EXTINCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!



i know it is a shame but it has been there for ages 
i do agreed though


----------



## turbodiesel

what is ubuntu server like 
beause it looks quite good 

i am not a expert at servers 

does it have active dirertory ?
if it does can it work on windows pc ?
it is free ?


----------



## wolfeking

It is free.   And as far as the others, I don't  know.
I do know that ubuntu desktop can be turned into server. The server version doesn't have a window manager, but otherwise is just a few extra packages that at easily installed.


----------



## turbodiesel

sounds good is this adaption software youre talking about or is there a proper ubuntu server os

i will look into it


----------



## turbodiesel

apparently you can 

should i just stick with windows server


----------



## wolfeking

It depends on what you are doing. 
Windows server and ubuntu server both do the same thing, but ubuntu does it more securely. Also, ubuntu is free and updates to a new release every 6 months, thus has a better chance o plugging security issuses quickly.


----------



## DMGrier

I think the biggest thing with Ubuntu server is the low cost, when you look at what a business may have to pay for certain set up's it gets very expensive. I could also be wrong but it seems like Ubuntu also has more online literature to help it's users. 

Does anyone have any experience with OSX server. Don't ever hear a lot of people use it so unsure if it is any good.


----------



## turbodiesel

i have no experience on ubuntu i have only used it once when i was checking to see how good it is and it is very good 

but i do have more experience on windows server 

from what ive heard ubuntu server has a good ftp service


----------



## DMGrier

Since I have gone to Ubuntu I have only looked back at Windows a few times and never for long. I had about a month ago of so I had re-installed Windows 7 which some of you remember my rant about how long it took. Windows 7 with full update and downloading MSE and WLE it take about 2-3 hours were as Ubuntu took me with install and full updates and not bothering with security or a media suite cause this comes standard about 45 min to a hour. Not to mention when you have only used Linux for a while like I have going to Windows and see things like "re-install with recommended setting's" and the within the first reboot after I have done that I get the screen in the reboot "checking HDD", just a reminder to me why I left Windows. I have installed Ubuntu on about 20 different machines from my own to at least 12 of my friends and never had a single problem with the exception of doing either a wireless card driver or a gpu driver which is so easy I watched my end user 14 year old sister do without my help.


----------



## turbodiesel

ubuntu would definatly be a better os if it could fix compatibility problems and make it more known


----------



## slim

I dont think threads like this are very productive.


X vs. Y means nothing.
X vs. Y at Z means something.


Examples: 

Windows vs Ubuntu for an enterprise office environment
Windows vs Mac OSX for personal entertainment
Windows vs Linux for security
Linux vs Mac OSX for availability of software packages
Windows vs Linux for User-Interface development


----------



## turbodiesel

have you heard of a os called Cent OS


----------



## wolfeking

slim said:


> Windows vs Linux for security


haha. that is not a comparison. That is a boast.


----------



## DMGrier

ryan.white said:


> have you heard of a os called Cent OS



Yes, it is a free enterprise OS built on RHEL, it is basically the last edition of RHEL but unless you are running a business you do not need a enterprise edition OS.

I like Ubuntu, I am currently running Linux Mint 12 and I am in love, do not know for how long though. It is built on Ubuntu but I use less memory then Ubuntu, better battery life and a far better U/I. I am though a bit of a Ubuntu fan boy though so I might go back.

Slim, we can talk about whatever we want no matter how unproductive it is cause that is how chill this form is, if you don't like it then don't bother reading it.


----------



## DMGrier

I was just giving it some thought and I may be wrong but you know who might just become a larger possibility of becoming larger then Ubuntu? openSuse, with there suse studio the amount of software that is being developed for it will rival Debian and anyone that learned how to use Yahst knows how amazing it is.


----------



## turbodiesel

how much hard drive memory does ubuntu use up


----------



## Dngrsone

ryan.white said:


> how much hard drive memory does ubuntu use up



I have Ubuntu 10.04-desktop-x64 on my HP G72 split onto two partitions-- 30GB / (root) and 40GB /home.

I have >6GB space used on my /home partition, and at the moment I am only using 15% of my root drive, though there are times (when my backup program is misbehaving) when my root drive gets absolutely full (you _do not_ want to be there).

So, for the 64-bit Ubuntu desktop, I'd say 50-60GB would work just fine, as long as you aren't storing a metric butt-load of music and videos on it (for the record, I store all my music on a separate partition, some 40GB worth).


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Usually 60GB for root is way overkill - if you mount /var and /tmp in separate partitions (I have 10GB for each though I've never seen either go above 30%), you could easily get away with 12GB for / (I have 16GB for my root partition on F16 and it's using about ~70% with a fair amount of software installed - Arch on ancient machine is using about 3GB IIRC).


----------



## DMGrier

ryan.white said:


> how much hard drive memory does ubuntu use up



It use to be 6 GB and I am sure it has not grown to much since then when I checked last. Ubuntu uses less HDD space then Windows, uses less memory, less cpu, better security and multi tasking superiority. Not to mention thousands of free software out there for it in your software center.

I like Windows 7, best job they have done so far but I have far less issues with Ubuntu in reliable and security M$.


----------



## salvage-this

DMGrier said:


> I like Ubuntu, I am currently running Linux Mint 12 and I am in love, do not know for how long though. It is built on Ubuntu but I use less memory then Ubuntu, better battery life and a far better U/I. I am though a bit of a Ubuntu fan boy though so I might go back.



How close to Ubuntu is LM 12?  I have been meaning to leave standard Ubuntu but So far I have not found one that I really like.  I still like the nice looking GUI but I am not a fan of what the later versions of Ubuntu are like.


----------



## DMGrier

LM12 is built directly on Ubuntu, it has more media apps in its software center. They are the same under the hood. The only thing that I find annoying about LM12 is it basically has two U/I's on top of each other, It has the LM12 U/I and gnome 3 so there are two ways two do things on there. It does feel a little buggy compared to Ubuntu, but it does use slightly less resources to run. You could also try Linux Mint Debian.


----------



## salvage-this

Sounds like I might like it.  I looked at the Debian version and it says that it is not compatible with Ubuntu at all.  So I think that I am going to stick with the regular version and see how it feels.


----------



## DMGrier

Yeah it is not built on Ubuntu, it is Debian with a Mint U/I basically but still has the software center for ease of use.

Do not know if this is true but I have read that Ubuntu has a little Debian left in it's build, it has been for sometime branching out.


----------



## Perkomate

i run Ubuntu on most of my computers, with the exceptions being Ubuntu on a laptop and desktop, and a Mac dual booting OS X and ubuntu. Ubuntu's perfect for internet browsing, Mac is great for music and Windows rocks for gaems and most other things.


----------



## Double-Aces

ryan.white said:


> what operating system do you think is the best
> 
> i use windows



What is a mac linux?  Sounds like a limited edition burger from McDees................................


----------



## wolfeking

it is a linux distro that is programmed to run on the old PPC (G3, G4, and G5) mac processors.   Most of them are mainly legacy now. I am not sure of the nomenclature carried over to the Intel macs, but they (intel macs) run the same code as any other PC, so a specialized distro is not needed. Bootmanagers are different for a mac though.


----------



## turbodiesel

DMGrier said:


> Not to mention thousands of free software out there for it in your software center.



there is a software center 
cool just downloading the 
iso now for ubuntu just to test


----------



## turbodiesel

wow i never knew ubuntu was so good 

i am posting this from my new ubuntu laptop now LOL


----------



## DMGrier

Yeah it is pretty good, I like Ubuntu but I have been doing a lot of testing cause all the distro's have put new stuff out. opensuse was nice but kind of glitchy, Fedora ran like a champ and used the least amount of resources but was missing a few key features. Ubuntu and LM12 are almost on the same playing field but Ubuntu seems to run a little bit faster while LM12 uses less hardware.


----------



## NyxCharon

DMGrier, have you ever done a build from scratch or close to it? Like starting from a net install, or doing something like a gentoo build? It's a bit of work, but you can get pretty fast with it, especially if you can figure out what you want and make a script for it. Anyways, it's pretty fun, and you can get what you want, with usually a lot of resources left free and unused. Just curious.


----------



## salvage-this

Not to butt in between you and DMGrier here but I was looking at doing that myself.  I just have one question, I like the fancier UIs.  Would that be harder to implement if you were to do one of the gentoo builds?


----------



## turbodiesel

i just upgraded my windows xp laptop (Dell Latitude D530) to windows Vista business if your wondering why i upgraded to probabaly the worst windows OS ever made was because i want to learn windows Vista .

but at the end of the day its not to bad.


----------



## NyxCharon

salvage-this said:


> Not to butt in between you and DMGrier here but I was looking at doing that myself.  I just have one question, I like the fancier UIs.  Would that be harder to implement if you were to do one of the gentoo builds?



Nope. I'll tell you now, a gentoo build can be a long, frustrating process. However, if you can just follow instructions, and have the time for it, you'll be fine. They have a step by step for pretty much everything. You'll get the base build installed, and from there branch off into whatever you want to implement as a window manager, etc. I would advise doing your first one in a VM though, until you get your feet wet and know what to do. :good:


----------



## TrainTrackHack

It took me 2 weeks to get Gentoo to a somewhat working state last time I tried it - compiling and setting up KDE was the easy part. I ended up installing Vista (it was for a family computer and there were a few programs that needed Windows).

Would do again if I had a spare computer lying around.


----------



## DMGrier

NyxCharon said:


> DMGrier, have you ever done a build from scratch or close to it? Like starting from a net install, or doing something like a gentoo build? It's a bit of work, but you can get pretty fast with it, especially if you can figure out what you want and make a script for it. Anyways, it's pretty fun, and you can get what you want, with usually a lot of resources left free and unused. Just curious.



Did it with Arch, not bad. Might be giving it a try again soon.


----------



## wolfeking

ryan.white said:


> i just upgraded my windows xp laptop (Dell Latitude D530) to windows Vista business if your wondering why i upgraded to probabaly the worst windows OS ever made was because i want to learn windows Vista .
> 
> but at the end of the day its not to bad.


I think it is unanimous that ME was the worst windows release ever used. Vista isn't really that bad, especially when you know what your ding. Security wise, its better than XP, but has way to many holes. Be sure you use a good AV program.


----------



## turbodiesel

i have installed avast and comodo (free) on it the first to times avast didn't want to install then on the 3rd it did no problems with comodo firewall apart from it automatically installed geekbuddy


----------



## turbodiesel

i had this weird problem on my laptop this is why i put Vista on.
i did a system restore because i accidently removed my wireless driver my pc finished the system restore shutdown by itself then i booted it up it booted up fine i got to the user name and pass typed it in and it stayed on the logging on screen for ages i safe booted it then no problems. So i did a normal boot fine managed to get logged on and my avast antivirus or comodo were stuck they couldnt start up. so i just thought "well its got a license for windows vista business and i do want to test and see what windows vista is like". So i installed vista busiess and thats why im running Vista right now but i will probably put xp back on soon.


----------



## NyxCharon

DMGrier said:


> Did it with Arch, not bad. Might be giving it a try again soon.



It's a lot of work, but you really can't get a faster system. In the case of gentoo, each program is compiled from source for your specific hardware, so your really can't beat that. 

I abandoned it after a while though, it's just so much work, and compiling all that software can take a very, very long time.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

danthrax said:


> SO RELAX MAN!!!!!







NyxCharon said:


> It's a lot of work........and compiling all that software can take a very, very long time.



Oh God I hate that word COMPILING...I did not sleep for the past 2 days and 3 stinky nights because I made like...60 TEST projects and compiled them all for tons of times to test and TRY to find out why ANY SMTP servers do not work in my UAC project on which I am working for about 7 months.It is weird because the huge programming code I wrote in the UAC project was working and now *all of a sudden* it cannot output anything on ANY SMTP servers so I was like "*WTF IS GOING ON MAN*?!"
And at the end after SO MUCH torture and headaches I found out it was not my fault.It was that people here in Croatia country at T-COM made so freaking stupid rule that we cannot use ANY outside SMTP servers to send anything using local programs from HDD unless if we use THEIR SMTP servers which of course we need to pay for a LOT more and logically they make money on that.Nah!...Bastards!
The point is...after I found out that I lost 2 days and 3 nights on NOTHNG and that I was not doing ANYTHING wrong and that it was NOT MY FAULT AT ALL,I wanted to shoot myself lmao!Because I was so tired,I wasn't sleeping,my eyes were RED lol and I lost so much time on thing for which I thought I was doing wrong and I was actually doing everything correct hahaha!!!So for the next 10 days I don't wanna hear for the word COMPILING lol...I am sick of it xD
Man...it sucks so much when you lose so much time fixing the problem and you are actually doing everything correct xD...You really gotta love programming lol xD


----------



## DMGrier

NyxCharon said:


> It's a lot of work, but you really can't get a faster system. In the case of gentoo, each program is compiled from source for your specific hardware, so your really can't beat that.
> 
> I abandoned it after a while though, it's just so much work, and compiling all that software can take a very, very long time.



Yeah, That is why I stopped with Arch, once you get it right it is easy and fast but when it is time to do something new it is a pain in my rear. 

I have been wanting to install Debian for a while now but I have so many problems with the install, for some reason it has issues connecting to the Internet. For some reason when I type in the SSID it can't find the network.


----------



## DMGrier

So I just installed LMDE, not to bad if I might say, I tried to install Debian but it would not work with my wifi card again , not much I can do I guess. So I installed LMDE which from what I read is suppose to be Debian with Linux Mint U/I and some extra driver support. So far very impressed, faster then LM12, using far less resources. I am currently only using 2% cpu and 250 MB of memory when my computer is at idle. It is running the most current Linux Kernel but using the old gnome U/I which I miss the easy appearence settings. 

Only issue I have ran into was upon install I tried to run the update manager and half way through it did not install the updates and shut down, no big deal cause I just update manually through terminal, pretty easy.

Just thought some of you might have been interested in this, remember that this is not a six month release. It is a rolling release.


----------



## wolfeking

It will, for the most part, game too if you know what your doing. Just takes a lot of work.


----------



## turbodiesel

i can see why everybody says vista is so bad im running xp again now


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ryan.white said:


> im running xp again now


 
My man!


----------



## turbodiesel

is it really true that SP3 on xp slows it down


----------



## FuryRosewood

i dont see that happening, but saw .net updates really make my friends laptop bog down


----------



## Des_Zac

Kinda between OS X and Windows XP-> for me, I much prefer OS X, but just because of compatibility I have to use Windows, but if it wasn't for that I'd be 100% OS X.


----------



## turbodiesel

i have never used  OS X in my life 

i am more of a windows fan


----------



## Perkomate

IMO windows = linux while > OS X.
Windows is killer cause it plays games, and linux is killer cause it's ultra fast and customisable. OS X is neither in my view.


----------



## turbodiesel

i agree there Windows is great because you can play games on it 

and linux is fast 


i found this website callled suse studio on it you can make youre own custom linux


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

ryan.white said:


> is it really true that SP3 on xp slows it down


 
No.
The ONLY thing that slows down ANY system no matter WHICH OS you use is if you do a lot of bullsh!t on it and you do not know what you are doing lol.Many people complain that their system is slow and in the same time they fill the registry with God knows what...well of course it will work slow then lol.



FuryRosewood said:


> i dont see that happening, but saw .net updates really make my friends laptop bog down


 
That is because people install TONS of .NET updates when not neccessary even for those .NETs which they do not even have installed lol.And people expect for system to work great after applying tons of unneccessary updates...lol...


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> That is because people install TONS of .NET updates when not neccessary even for those .NETs which they do not even have installed lol.And people expect for system to work great after applying tons of unneccessary updates...lol...


But of course they do. An user, even more technically inclined one, shouldn't be expected to decide which ones from the ~50 _important_, poorly described updates are necessary. I do recall us having a similar conversation before, though.


----------



## zeke1312

I'll jump in here with my opinion. Yep, it's the "I like Ford's you like Chevy's" syndrome. I've been on Windows for many years. Recently I installed Linux Mint 12 and have been loading and configuring the OS to mimic my W7 setup. So far I like how quickly LM12 connects to the Internet. Easy and fast, not slow and clunky as on W7. The idea the OS and many apps are free is great. I'm still trying to get the hang of th Linux folder/file system. Right now it's hard to find stuff. Right now it's"up in the air" for me as to which is better.

Now here's one. I've tried with no success to install the new Commodore OS Vision 1.0. I can get to run from the DVD I created but it will not install to disk. I understand several people have installed it on their PC. The OS is free and can be downloaded from CommodoreUSA. Great graphics including 3D...neat stuff otherwise. If I could get it to run I'd be typing on it right now. It does look good as anOS.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

hackapelite said:


> But of course they do. An user, even more technically inclined one, shouldn't be expected to decide which ones from the ~50 _important_, poorly described updates are necessary. I do recall us having a similar conversation before, though.


 
If you are a .NET developer or have many applications or games which depend on .NET framework then of course you will have it,but otherwise you do not need it.
Let's say you are .NET 1.0 developer and have applications which need ONLY .NET 1.0 then you will have ONLY .NET 1.0 installed,but not all other .NETs too lol...if it's not neccessary then don't install it...Those who do that for no reason and later complain their system is slow...well...they deserve to have a very slow system then lol...


----------



## turbodiesel

any body here used suse studio before 

i have used it before it is very fun to use shame it deletes your OS's after a week


----------



## turbodiesel

ive made like 50 os's in it it is great 

and free


----------



## wolfeking

ryan.white said:


> any body here used suse studio before
> 
> i have used it before it is very fun to use shame it deletes your OS's after a week



I used it back in 2010 appearantly. I forgot all about it. Going to create me a openSUSE build on it to use till I get a crunchbang disk made.


----------



## DMGrier

used it once when testing chromium when it was still in development.


----------



## turbodiesel

it is quite good actually 

how on earth did they embed a virtual machine of your own os into a website


----------



## DMGrier

Suse makes some great stuff.


----------



## turbodiesel

the only problem is when you boot it up it says created with SUSE studio

which is quite annoying


----------



## DMGrier

ryan.white said:


> the only problem is when you boot it up it says created with SUSE studio
> 
> which is quite annoying



From what I know there is a way to build your OS in suse studio and then when you open it and burn a copy of your OS where you can make it separate from suse studio and then install it, like I said chromium was developed in suse studio cause I remember first using the chromium OS in suse studio and hexxah has there chromium build out for a while now and it does not say suse studio when you install it.


----------



## turbodiesel

i wonder how you do that 

editing boot files probaly


----------



## DMGrier

editing the splash screen, it use to be kind of easy on gnome 2.xx but I heard it can be a little glitchy today. I don't use gnome anymore anyway unless I am testing a distro where it is prefered but openSuse with KDE is very nice. If I continued to use gnome it would be Linux Mint with then to continue to develop gnome 2.xx.

It has to be possible though, I know a guy in the opensuse community that uses suse studio to build OEM copies of opensuse and if I may say does a great job at it.


----------



## DMGrier

I have been noticing some people on here talking about using crunch bang, have zero experience with it and it seems like a lot of work to use but maybe beneficial. I might check it out. Have been playing with Linux Mint 12, very nice and even though built on Ubuntu seems to be a bit faster and smoother. 

I prefer opensuse just cause of KDE and Yahst2.


----------



## NyxCharon

DMGrier said:


> I have been noticing some people on here talking about using *crunch bang*, have zero experience with it and it seems like a lot of work to use but maybe beneficial. I might check it out. Have been playing with Linux Mint 12, very nice and even though built on Ubuntu seems to be a bit faster and smoother.
> 
> I prefer opensuse just cause of KDE and Yahst2.



Was a crunchbang #! user of several years, until about 2 days ago when i started my distro. 
Low resource
minimalist
very customizable

It's not a novice distro, but it's not a advanced one either. In terms of knowledge needed to effectively run it, probably a 5/10.
The also have to have the most helpful and knowledgeable distro forum I've ever been on.


----------



## DMGrier

Well I checked out your distro earlier and looks good but I also think I read that it is unstable? Would be interested if it could be a stable release which I understand this all takes time. if anything keep us posted on the progress of your distro.


----------



## NyxCharon

DMGrier said:


> Well I checked out your distro earlier and looks good but I also think I read that it is unstable? Would be interested if it could be a stable release which I understand this all takes time. if anything keep us posted on the progress of your distro.



Yeah. The version(0.0.1) on sourceforge is the initial release, it's pretty much only good for vm testing. I've progressed several stages, but I haven't been able to upload them, connection at home is horrible compared to school. 

Current version(0.1.0) is installable, and should support all standard video cards/chipsets with generic drivers. Internet is a bit wonky after installing, working on that right now. When I have something that's usable for most users, I'll make a thread or something. Most likely sometime next week, if all works out correctly.


----------



## DMGrier

How will users update there system, I am sure temrinal or is that a work in progress?


----------



## NyxCharon

DMGrier said:


> How will users update there system, I am sure temrinal or is that a work in progress?


it's debian based, so it's up to the user. I use the terminal 
which means i can just do a 
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
or use dpkg, or any other tool.


As far as a gui? Sure, easy. Synaptic for a simple setup, or if you really wanted, the software center. Yes, the same one (for the most part) you see in ubuntu.


----------



## Jamebonds1

ryan.white said:


> what operating system do you think is the best
> 
> i use windows



It didn't matter which one is better.  I used Windows for AutoCAD and special program.  I used Linux as my hobby.  I used MAC for fun stuff.  

I'm not going say which one of operating system is better because we don't need OS wars.


----------

